# 3m Great Pyr puppy pees every 45 minutes!



## spotmaxdog (Mar 1, 2010)

I've got a question for all the pro puppy trainers. I have 3 dogs, all wonderful. One of them is a 4 month old Great Pyr puppy that I got from the breeder at 10 weeks. She's a great puppy except when it comes to potty.

She has the ability to hold it for up to 7 hours and regularly demonstrates it at night in her crate, but when she's out and about in the house she'll pee/poop EVERYWHERE!

I have a timer on my watch to let her out every 45 minutes, but she will still pee inside  How can I make it "click" to her little brain that peeing in my kitchen is wrong while peeing outside is great? She understands that she can't pee in the crate, but it doesn't seem to transfer outside of that.

I'm watching her most of the time, the accidents seem to happen the moment she knows my back is turned. I know she CAN hold it, but she WON'T hold it!


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

Just for clarity....sleeping slows down all the body functions. The pup is not consciously 'holding it' at night. As for the crate, pups are loathe to soil themselves and that's why crates help so much with potty training. 

If she goes in the house and you don't stop her in mid-act, she gets a huge, huge reward (empty bladder). You have to interrupt her....she cannot finish and get rewarded.
That's your only opportunity to teach her WRONG!....after the fact is way too late.

You are rewarding her with praise and treats for going in the right potty spot?
You are making her lead the way through the house to the potty area? (she should know the route....you don't take her by the paw and lead her...she should go to the door).
You are cleaning all mistakes with an enzyme destroyer?
Crate/confine when you can't watch....no freedom in any room until the potty training is done.

Patience: the pup will not have bladder control until about 6 months of age.


----------



## forbin (Jan 25, 2010)

I had this exact same issue until Tuesday of last week (pup was 10.5 weeks then) when I started a strict schedule with the crate. Only one accident since! Prior to that, despite really close supervision, I felt like we were losing control of the house training process. 

Generally, I keep him in the crate for one to two hours at a time then let him out, take him outside to eliminate, praise heavily, then play for 30 minutes to an hour (the longer times for when we're outside walking or playing), the last chance to potty after play, then back in the crate. When I'm at work an no one else is around he goes in the play pen (with his crate in there as an option) in the morning, then let out at noon, then back in for the remainder of the work day. I put paper in the play pen so he has a place to go and he does use it. I know it's a setback on the house training but it's the only real option because I don't want to crate him for four hours at a time. 

Pretty standard crate training stuff though...

Good luck.


----------



## spotmaxdog (Mar 1, 2010)

Another question about the puppy. Should I intervene in her playfighting with my older female? They get pretty into it with them flying at each other and usually with lots of really loud barking and teeth clicking. Molly (the pup) always winds up pinned to the ground with the other dog at her throat, but she's never been hurt and seems to even enjoy it (she initiates it). 

Is this something that I need to stop, or is this just normal puppy behavior that's healthy?


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

The play is usually rough, tumble and noisy....all normal. The pup is practicing the life skilll of chase, pounce, take downs, 'kills/bites', bite inhibition, dominance and submission. All crucial lessons and the older dogs do a better job of teaching than we can.


----------



## poopy (Feb 25, 2010)

I recommend crate training for potty training


----------

